# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Ajuda para aquario de 600L

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem apos ter posto a hipotese de fazer o meu aquario de 2000mm meio salgado meio doce decidi fazer todo salgado, para isso e como é claro vou precisar das vossas opinoes  :Coradoeolhos:  

Aquario é de 2000x500x600 (comp.x larg.x altu.) Total de 570L
Sump é de 1500x385x500 (comp.x larg.x altu.) Total de  276L
Bomba de retorno project pjp 3001 3300 l/h
Calha suspensa 3x150W HQI + 2x54W T5 actinicas + 4 moonligth

De momento é o que tenho sei que inda falta muito mas vai com o tempo.
Agora precisava de uma ajuda vossa, deixo estas imagens como exemplo e explico a seguir.





Que que acham desse esquema? posso fazer a dsb por baixo do refugio ou seria preferivel fazer a dsb a parte? De resto as medidas que que acham?
Depois post fotos do aquario.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Faz o LAP (=DSB) à parte porque na eventualidade de tiveres de o isolar do sistema, ficas à vontade. Vê este exemplo do Roberto Denadai



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

humm um pouco confuso (para mim) mas a dsb a parte pode ser assim? 

Esse aquario tem 30 litros 30x40x25 (Alt.xComp.xLarg.).

Uma outra duvida, pelo o que tenho lido dos salgados é que convem ter entre 18 a 20% de rocha viva mas que podia-se fazer um filtro desnitrificador (que se nao estou errado é esse dsb)e nao seria preciso tanta rocha. Bem a minha intençao e mesmo por rocha mas para o principio visto que a rocha é cara se fizer o filtro desnitrifiador mais o refugio com alguma rocha e ter no aquario 10% de rocha consigo estabilizar o aquario e depois mais tarde ir comprando a rocha?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Não te iludas e não facilites. O LAP (=DSB) é uma boa ajuda mas tem de ser bem gerido ou vira um atoleiro que só dá problemas. A desnitrificação processa-se de facto no LAP que pela sua espessura permite criar condições anaerobias que promovem a desnitirifcação. A RV também o faz no seu interior e independentemente de teres ou não LAP, é muito importante que tenhas bastante RV porque operamos sistemas fechados e temos de ter sempre redundâncias para "ampararem" os picos resuktante de erros, avarias, excessos...etc...que facilmente ocorrem, além disso a RV ajudará a estabilizar o meio, por isso coloca 20, 30% que não te arrependes, já o contrário podes te arrepender, não poupes agora porque gastarás em perda mais tarde.
A dispodição que agora apresentas é boa e permite-te isolar do circuito o LAP se for necessário, por isso segue esta disposição.
Sugeria que lesses estes artigos que eu traduzi e se já os leste volta a ler:

Uma Introdução Aos Leitos de Areia Profundos

Mangues para o Aquário Marinho

As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (1ª Parte)

As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (2ª Parte)

lê também este do Ricardo Miozzo que o Júlio colocou

Substratos de fundo

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Hummmm tou a ver mas se veres bem 20% de rocha viva da-me 114KG a 12 a rocha viva da 1368 se for a 30% da 171KG que da um total de 2052  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   é muito dinheiro pa investir de um vez!!! ( no meu caso) depois inda falta escumador as bombas etc etc... e pagar isso tudo de uma vez so se ganhar o euromilhoes.
A minha intençao e isso mesmo mas aos poucos vou começar prai com 50KG, depois 10KG noutro mes, outros 10 KG noutro mes, 30KG quando receber o subsidio de ferias  :SbSourire2:   :Coradoeolhos:   e assim sussecivamente.
Por isso queria arrajar a melhor maneira para o aquario maturar ate ter a rocha pretendida.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, desculpa estar a dizer isto desta maneira, mas devias ter pensado nos gastos antes de montares tudo sem esse promenor.  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Penso que deverias ter começado com algo mais pequeno numa de aprender e depois sim montar esses sistema que pode ficar espectacular.

Para esse aquario no escumador vais ter que largar a nota, rocha viva convem ter sempre muita, pois tal como o Pedro diz, evita estragos graves com as asneiras.

Mas visto que ja compraste algumas coisas, e como convem o aquário ciclar durante algum tempo, da-te hipotese de acrescentares alguma rocha ao aquário.

Um conselho, e digo-te por experiencia propria, por mais vontade e "tesão" para o montar e meter água que tenhas, monta tudo com muita calma, acredita que um sistema bem pensado, evita muito maior gasto futuramente, porque cometer erros neste hobbie e mais facil do que imaginas. (eu que o diga  :Icon Cry:  )


Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas, desculpa estar a dizer isto desta maneira, mas devias ter pensado nos gastos antes de montares tudo sem esse promenor.   
> 
> Penso que deverias ter começado com algo mais pequeno numa de aprender e depois sim montar esses sistema que pode ficar espectacular.
> 
> Para esse aquario no escumador vais ter que largar a nota, rocha viva convem ter sempre muita, pois tal como o Pedro diz, evita estragos graves com as asneiras.
> 
> Mas visto que ja compraste algumas coisas, e como convem o aquário ciclar durante algum tempo, da-te hipotese de acrescentares alguma rocha ao aquário.
> 
> Um conselho, e digo-te por experiencia propria, por mais vontade e "tesão" para o montar e meter água que tenhas, monta tudo com muita calma, acredita que um sistema bem pensado, evita muito maior gasto futuramente, porque cometer erros neste hobbie e mais facil do que imaginas. (eu que o diga  )
> ...


Sim eu percebo-te mas a minha intençao quando comprei o aquario era montar de agua doce (aquario de Discus), mas com o tempo e depois de uma ida ao Oceanario fiquei a pensar 2 vezes, pus a hipotese de fazer metade agua doce metade agua salgada, e mas tarde se quise-se tirava os vidros a fazer a separaçao e fazia tudo salgado, mas depois de tarem os sistemas a trabalhar ter que desmontar tudo para so fazer um....acho que nao seria boa ideia por isso é que pensei fazer tudo salgado.
Pois sei que o escumador vai ser caro e inda tenho muito dinheiro para gastar com ele mas vou fazendo com o tempo, como tu dizes e muito bem: 


> por mais vontade e "tesão" para o montar e meter água que tenhas, monta tudo com muita calma


é esse mesmo o meu objectivo, tudo com muita calma muita leitura muita pesquisa no forum muitas duvidas tiradas por voçes etc etc

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Filipe Simões

Se quiseres podes aparecer no proximo encontro que vamos fazer em Faro, e pode ser que fiques com mais luzes para a coisa.

Vê este topico MEMBROS DO ALGARVE

Há malta com excedentes, com ideias, com aquarios montados que podes ver ao vivo, e acompanhar algumas montagens que estão a ser feitas, podes por as tuas duvidas também.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Se quiseres podes aparecer no proximo encontro que vamos fazer em Faro, e pode ser que fiques com mais luzes para a coisa.
> 
> Vê este topico MEMBROS DO ALGARVE
> 
> Há malta com excedentes, com ideias, com aquarios montados que podes ver ao vivo, e acompanhar algumas montagens que estão a ser feitas, podes por as tuas duvidas também.


Boas Filipe,
Eu trabalho no ramo da hotelaria ou seja fim de semanas, feriados é para esquecer!! :Icon Cry:  
Nao faltera oportunidades de aparecer nesses encontros.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

As fotos do aquario e o sitio onde vai ficar:




O furo de saida para a sump:


A calha, esta desmontada que era supodto trocar as HQI para 70W:


A sump nao tenho fotos que partiu-se o vidro do fundo e descolei-a toda e vou voltar a fazela de novo.
Que que acham 50cmx36.9cm (comp. x larg.) e sufissiente para a maquinaria?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Tens espaço no movel, porque não fazes uma SUMP maior???

com a estrutura de movel que tens, dá para fazeres ai um refugio antes de chegar a SUMP, uma idea que podes aproveitar. =P.

Ou entao uma sump comprida para aproveitar o espaço de movel que tens e fazer la tudo em baixo.
Abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Tens espaço no movel, porque não fazes uma SUMP maior???
> 
> com a estrutura de movel que tens, dá para fazeres ai um refugio antes de chegar a SUMP, uma idea que podes aproveitar. =P.
> 
> Ou entao uma sump comprida para aproveitar o espaço de movel que tens e fazer la tudo em baixo.
> Abraço


A sump tem 150x50x38.5 (Comp. x Alt. x Larg.), se poderes ve nos esquemas mais acima tao la as medidas e como penso fazer.  :SbOk2:  
Quando falei: 


> Que que acham 50cmx36.9cm (comp. x larg.) e sufissiente para a maquinaria?


 é so o compartimento da maquinaria.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Tens razão, falha minha  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSmileyBisous:  

Sim, depende do que queres meter la, mas com 50cm ainda cabe la muita coisa.

Abraço

----------


## Edgar Luis

a rocha n precisa de ser toda viva.. compras alguma viva e alguma (maior parte) morta.. e dps é criares as condiçoes para que a rocha morta passe a viva......

----------


## Edgar Luis

com 50 cm?? depende... à escumadores internos que ocupam quase isso.. n te iludas.. os 50 cms podem parecer-te demasiado pequenos num instante.. depende do que penses lá por de maquinaria.. estuda tb mt bem.. tira medidas e faz contas..

----------


## FernandoSantos

Olá :Olá:  

Concordo com o post acima, antes de fazeres e pensares nas medidas pensa e decide qual o escumador a comprar, pois como foi dito as medidas variam muito e poderá ser um problema na tua escolha.

Quanto ao esquema da sump e do refugio, tens realmente muito espaço para poderes fazer o que quiseres, mas pelo que vi dos esquemas não faças o refugio de forma a que a agua do aquario passe por lá no caudal igual ao da bomba de retorno, isola o refugio e alimenta-o com um bombinha pequenina de 200 a 400 lts/h, porque se assim não for, ter DSB ou não ter é mesma coisa, o refugio é um local de aguas pouco movimentadas para que possa desnitrificar bem e largar o azoto na agua. Vou colocar uma foto para ver se consegues perceber a ideia, esta foto é de uma sump com 140x42x45 com refugio incluido, foi feita por mim depois de muito pesquisar sobre o assunto.
As divisórias do projecto que mostras tb não me parecem a melhor opção pois tem falta de quebra bolhas.
Abraços
Fernando Santos
IMG_0053II.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Pois a foto nao da bem para ver a ideia, nao consegues arranjar uma que se veja melhor?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## FernandoSantos

:Olá:  Ola

Aqui fica uma foto da sump feita por mim, espero que ajude de alguma forma.

Img124.jpg
Img125.jpg

Abraços
Fernando Santos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas  :Olá:   tou a ver, mas antes de fazer as divisoes da sump quero comprar o escumador pa ver os espaços que me sobra, obrigado.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas tive a fazer as contas da agua que vai para a sump e se houver alguem problema na bomba de retorno....ira 60litros de agua pa sump e pensei fazer uma mini coluna seca pelas minhas contas ja so deve de ir 20 litros de agua ao menos 40 litros inda é significativa, essa mini coluna seca tava a pensar fazer com 10cm de comprimento 6.8cm de altura e 6.8cm de largura e o respetivo pente, que que acham disso?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

bem uma pequena actualizaçao do meu sistema:
A sump depois de se ter partido o vidro do fundo, inda falta fazer as divisoes.


E o escumador que comprei ao user Antonio paes:


Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,

nao sei se percebi bem mas tencionas ter apenas esse escumador no teu sistema?

e a tampa do escumador está ao contrario

----------


## Filipe Simões

Porque nao apareces no nosso encontro de Membros do Algarve, neste proximo fim de semana em Faro.
Podes esclarecer ao vivo e a cores uma serie de duvidas. 

Esse escumador parece-me insuficiente para a dimensao do aquario.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas,
> 
> nao sei se percebi bem mas tencionas ter apenas esse escumador no teu sistema?


Boas para ja tenciono usar este mas mais tarde é para por outro com este ou entao substituir por outro que de.




> e a tampa do escumador está ao contrario


Tens razao ja troquei  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  




> Porque nao apareces no nosso encontro de Membros do Algarve, neste proximo fim de semana em Faro.
> Podes esclarecer ao vivo e a cores uma serie de duvidas.


Boas volto a responder o que te tinha respondido mais a cima neste mesmo topico:


> Boas Filipe,
> Eu trabalho no ramo da hotelaria ou seja fim de semanas, feriados é para esquecer!! 
> Nao faltera oportunidades de aparecer nesses encontros.
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:  
A respeito do escumador da pa me desenrascar para ja e depois faço um pequeno upgrade do sistema.

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Só para referir que estava a usar este escumador no meu aquário de 2m e que funcionava bem. As algas/cianobactérias que cheguei a ter deveram-se à falta de mudas de água, reposições de água às 3 pancadas, etc etc... falta de tempo.

Um abraço,
António

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá,
> 
> Só para referir que estava a usar este escumador no meu aquário de 2m e que funcionava bem. As algas/cianobactérias que cheguei a ter deveram-se à falta de mudas de água, reposições de água às 3 pancadas, etc etc... falta de tempo.
> 
> Um abraço,
> António


 :SbOk3:  obrigado pela venda.

Cump.
Anthony

----------

